# Paslode - Good or Bad???



## paul100 (Aug 29, 2009)

The impulse cordless framing nailer could hold more nails. Its a pain to reload all the time.

They need to make an angled brad nailer.


----------



## NailedIt (Jun 19, 2009)

I started out framing with paslode clipped head framing nailers, then moved to coastal Texas where clipped heads and modified heads weren't accepted. I switched to Duo-fast nailguns because the dealer gave me a good price on the guns and nails. I liked that paslode nailguns were light and drove hard, however the Duo-fast tools were more durable and reliable in my experience. I switched to Hitachi NR83 nailers after a couple years because I could get them for $100 with the purchase of a dozen boxes of nails. Hitachi is better than Paslode or Duo-fast IMO. However, when the MCT Paslode nailers came out I was quick to jump on the bandwagon. The tips on those older models were sort of chintzy but overall the gun saved/made me lots of money and effort. I've used the Impulse guns before. I had a hard time getting toe-nails through the gusset plates of trusses, so I wasn't overly impressed. I like the concept and the style of the Impulse, but don't really have much need for one. Overall I think Paslode is a reasonably reliable and well made tool, but I have NO loyalty to brands of any kind.


----------

